# Napoli Sergio Conceicao nuovo allenatore. E' fatta.



## admin (24 Maggio 2021)

Corriere dello Sport: il Napoli ha scelto Sergio Conceicao. Sarà lui il nuovo allenatore. La presentazione nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344939 ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport: il Napoli ha scelto Sergio Conceicao. Sarà lui il nuovo allenatore. La presentazione nei prossimi giorni.



Altro che Allegri o Sarri...

Solito nome esotico che alla fine flopperà...vedi Fonseca

Bene così..è importantissimo lasciare ste squadre come Napoli e Roma lontane dalla CL per alcune stagioni così vedi come si ridimensionano i fenoomeni..


----------



## Marilson (24 Maggio 2021)

hanno fallito prima ancora di cominciare, con un investimento finanziario di osimhen da rivalutare dopo l'esclusione dalla champions. Fuori una dai. Ci si deve augurare il fallimento di Mourinho fin da subito per potersela giocare l'anno prossimo


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344939 ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport: il Napoli ha scelto Sergio Conceicao. Sarà lui il nuovo allenatore. La presentazione nei prossimi giorni.



Pagano il fallimento di ieri sera .
Buon per noi: dobbiamo creare un solco tra noi e queste realtà.

Gattuso li ha affossati. 
Ambiente distrutto dai suoi balzi d'umore.


----------



## Andris (24 Maggio 2021)

una sfida interessante.
ha fatto bene sia in Francia sia in Portogallo, è comunque un allenatore.


----------



## Manue (24 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344958 ha scritto:


> Pagano il fallimento di ieri sera .
> Buon per noi: dobbiamo creare un solco tra noi e queste realtà.
> 
> Gattuso li ha affossati.
> Ambiente distrutto dai suoi balzi d'umore.



Si beh con un presidente così, credo che siano abituati agli sbalzi d'umore.
Io credo che Rino ad un certo punto abbia fatto anche bene, inanellando vittorie su vittorie, 
semplicemente ieri sera a loro è successo quello che è accaduto a noi contro il cagliari.

Speravo nella loco CL, cosi da cacciare nei guai i gobbi.


----------



## Solo (24 Maggio 2021)

Niente Allegri, bene. 

Speriamo sia un floppone.


----------



## kYMERA (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344948 ha scritto:


> Altro che Allegri o Sarri...
> 
> Solito nome esotico che alla fine flopperà...vedi Fonseca
> 
> Bene così..è importantissimo lasciare ste squadre come Napoli e Roma lontane dalla CL per alcune stagioni così vedi come si ridimensionano i fenoomeni..



"esotico".


Portogallo....


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344939 ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport: il Napoli ha scelto Sergio Conceicao. Sarà lui il nuovo allenatore. La presentazione nei prossimi giorni.



Se Gattuso va alla Lazio e Mourinho fallisce possiamo farcela anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344939 ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport: il Napoli ha scelto Sergio Conceicao. Sarà lui il nuovo allenatore. La presentazione nei prossimi giorni.



ma non avevano gia preso allegri?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344958 ha scritto:


> Pagano il fallimento di ieri sera .
> Buon per noi: dobbiamo creare un solco tra noi e queste realtà.
> 
> Gattuso li ha affossati.
> Ambiente distrutto dai suoi balzi d'umore.



piu che gattuso e gli sbalzi di umore, direi semplicemente che hanno sofferto gli infortuni durati piu di due mese di osimen e mertens. Avrei voluto vedere conde senza lubamba e il maestro senza i 30 gol di ronaldo


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344939 ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport: il Napoli ha scelto Sergio Conceicao. Sarà lui il nuovo allenatore. La presentazione nei prossimi giorni.



Molto bene. Sa già di ripiego e di flop bello incartato.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2344992 ha scritto:


> piu che gattuso e gli sbalzi di umore, direi semplicemente che hanno sofferto gli infortuni durati piu di due mese di osimen e mertens. Avrei voluto vedere conde senza lubamba e il maestro senza i 30 gol di ronaldo



Beh , noi di infortuni ne abbiamo avuto più di loro e non avevamo certo la loro rosa eppure..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344998 ha scritto:


> Beh , noi di infortuni ne abbiamo avuto più di loro e non avevamo certo la loro rosa eppure..



nel girone di ritorno il napoli ha fatto 43 punti come il nostro super girone di andata, la discriminante in questo caso credo sia l'anomalia del record dei calci di rigore


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2345002 ha scritto:


> nel girone di ritorno il napoli ha fatto 43 punti come il nostro super girone di andata, la discriminante in questo caso credo sia l'anomalia del record dei calci di rigore



Mi pare un'analisi un po approssimativa, perdonami. 
Ma dipende essenzialmente da come reputi la rosa del Napoli. 
Per me è forte e credo avrebbero potuto e dovuto lottare per i vertici. 
Dell'eliminazione ridicola in el non ne voglio parlare per non infierire.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2344965 ha scritto:


> una sfida interessante.
> ha fatto bene sia in Francia sia in Portogallo, è comunque un allenatore.


Chi fa bene SOLO in quei campionati si rivela un floppone in quelli più competitivi come la premier o la serie A. Vedi Villas Boas, Rudi Garcia ecc. Bene così, per noi.


----------



## 7sheva7 (24 Maggio 2021)

Il tutto sta nel mercato che faranno se potranno tenere come Zielinski, Koulibaly Ruiz Oshimen e Lozano che sono la loro base tecnica saranno sicuramente competitivi ma se ne dovranno cedere per forza almeno 2 il discorso cambierebbe..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2345007 ha scritto:


> Mi pare un'analisi un po approssimativa, perdonami.
> Ma dipende essenzialmente da come reputi la rosa del Napoli.
> Per me è forte e credo avrebbero potuto e dovuto lottare per i vertici.
> Dell'eliminazione ridicola in el non ne voglio parlare per non infierire.



il senso è che con la gente a disposizione ha fatto gli stessi punti della super andata di pioli. Hanno sicuramente una rosa ottima ma nel ruolo di prima punta il sostituto di osimen è petagna che non è chissa quale goleador. La questione qualificazione lascia il tempo che trova, togli il rigore rubato della juve con l'inter e staremmo a parlare di un altra storia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2345015 ha scritto:


> il senso è che con la gente a disposizione ha fatto gli stessi punti della super andata di pioli. Hanno sicuramente una rosa ottima ma nel ruolo di prima punta il sostituto di osimen è petagna che non è chissa quale goleador. La questione qualificazione lascia il tempo che trova, togli il rigore rubato della juve con l'inter e staremmo a parlare di un altra storia.



la stagione va valutata nella sua interezza.
più o meno napoli, milan, ladri e atalanta si sono equivalse.

il napoli è quella che più di tutte ha buttato punti a causa di un brocco in panchina. vedi anche faraona ieri sera..
inutile dire che conceicao è un enorme salto di qualità.


----------



## sacchino (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344939 ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport: il Napoli ha scelto Sergio Conceicao. Sarà lui il nuovo allenatore. La presentazione nei prossimi giorni.



Una dalla lotta champions ce la siamo levata dalle palle.


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344939 ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport: il Napoli ha scelto Sergio Conceicao. Sarà lui il nuovo allenatore. La presentazione nei prossimi giorni.


Sinceramente ero molto stupito di un Allegri potenzialmente al Napoli visto che aveva fatto capire in più di un'occasione di voler allenare solo squadre al top a questo punto della sua carriera. Altrimenti non sarebbe stato fermo due anni.....ADL dimostra inoltre che, a parte le eccezioni Ancelotti e Benitez, non ha più intenzione di investire cifre importanti per l'allenatore. Conceicao è un allenatore anche interessante ma non si può negare che la sua scelta sappia di ridimensionamento. Vedremo cosa dirà il mercato ma, al netto dell'odio verso i gobbi maledetti, l'esclusione del Napoli è più vantaggiosa per noi visto che abbiamo fatturati simili e che due anni senza Champions possono fare molto più male ai partenopei rispetto ad una Juve che ha comunque un fatturato molto più alto del nostro.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344939 ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport: il Napoli ha scelto Sergio Conceicao. Sarà lui il nuovo allenatore. La presentazione nei prossimi giorni.



Rispetto a Gattù.. upgrade clamoroso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2344975 ha scritto:


> "esotico".
> 
> 
> Portogallo....



In questi casi il termine "esotico" si riferisce a quando si va alla ricerca in nomi stranieri di soluzioni nuove e originali ma soprattutto creare aspettative sulla poca conoscenza del persoanggio..aggiungo che poi non portano a nulla ste cose nel 90% dei casi..vedi Fonseca appunto o De Boer..Conceicao è un nome che scalda un po' la piazza ingenua, ci si immagina calcio ultra-offensivo e tecnico e palleggio costante etc...

Inutile dire che è un nome "al risparmio" venduto bene..un Pinoli coi capelli e l'accento portughuese...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2021)

Molto bravo, a me ricorda un po' Simeone.
Un bel po' diverso da Fonseca, per fare il primo esempio che capita.


----------



## Djici (24 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2344965 ha scritto:


> una sfida interessante.
> ha fatto bene sia in Francia sia in Portogallo, è comunque un allenatore.



E ancora prima aveva fatto bene anche in Belgio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Maggio 2021)

Il Napoli cercherà di rifondare quest'anno, tagliando i costi e mandando via i giocatori più esosi. Fabian Ruiz per me nemmeno quotato che parte, e potrebbe finire in una big 3 spagnola. Potrebbero anche partire i vari Kulibaly e Insigne. De Laurentis non ci mette un euro nel Napoli. Speriamo non azzecchino gli acquisti e di levarceli dalla lotta prime 4.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (24 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2344975 ha scritto:


> "esotico".
> 
> 
> Portogallo....



Vabbè dai, è la stessa cosa... &#128514;


----------



## mark (24 Maggio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2345183 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli cercherà di rifondare quest'anno, tagliando i costi e mandando via i giocatori più esosi. Fabian Ruiz per me nemmeno quotato che parte, e potrebbe finire in una big 3 spagnola. Potrebbero anche partire i vari Kulibaly e Insigne. De Laurentis non ci mette un euro nel Napoli. Speriamo non azzecchino gli acquisti e di levarceli dalla lotta prime 4.



Sarebbero da prendere Zielinski o Fabian Ruiz al posto di Chala.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2345183 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli cercherà di rifondare quest'anno, tagliando i costi e mandando via i giocatori più esosi. Fabian Ruiz per me nemmeno quotato che parte, e potrebbe finire in una big 3 spagnola. Potrebbero anche partire i vari Kulibaly e Insigne. De Laurentis non ci mette un euro nel Napoli. Speriamo non azzecchino gli acquisti e di levarceli dalla lotta prime 4.



Già, qualcosa succederà sicuro.

Se non rinnoviamo al turco mi fionderei su Zielinsky


----------



## mandraghe (24 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2345220 ha scritto:


> Già, qualcosa succederà sicuro.
> 
> Se non rinnoviamo al turco mi fionderei su Zielinsky




See magari. 

Ma è fantascienza: costerebbe non meno di 50 mln.

Se il polacco fosse furbo scapperebbe da Napoli. Uno come lui dovrebbe giocare in un top club. 

Giustamente Jorginho e Allan sono andati via. Allan poi, per colpa di De Laurentiis, è rimasto fregato. Vedremo se anche il polacco rimarrà infognato. 

Sostituire il turco con Zielinski, firmerei col sangue.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2345002 ha scritto:


> nel girone di ritorno il napoli ha fatto 43 punti come il nostro super girone di andata, la discriminante in questo caso credo sia l'anomalia del record dei calci di rigore



Forse la differenza sta nei 25 pali presi dal Milan (record di km in serie A quest anno).
forse se avessimo colpito la media dei pali della serie A e gli altri fossero stati gol, saremmo stati vicino all'Inter.

Per non parlare delle 108 indisponibilità in campionato tra titolari e primi 3 cambi.
Avessimo avuto un livello nella media intorno ai 60 avremmo più punti dell'Inter.


----------



## numero 3 (24 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2344992 ha scritto:


> piu che gattuso e gli sbalzi di umore, direi semplicemente che hanno sofferto gli infortuni durati piu di due mese di osimen e mertens. Avrei voluto vedere conde senza lubamba e il maestro senza i 30 gol di ronaldo



Inoltre hanno sbagliato a vendere Milik e Llorente a metà stagione, almeno uno dei due avrebbero dovuto tenerlo.


----------



## folletto (24 Maggio 2021)

Occhio che potrebbe essere un plus rispetto a Ringhio. Se non saranno costretti a sacrificare qualcuno dopo la spesa “non ripagata” di Osimehn questi hanno una signora rosa.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2345007 ha scritto:


> Mi pare un'analisi un po approssimativa, perdonami.
> Ma dipende essenzialmente da come reputi la rosa del Napoli.
> Per me è forte e credo avrebbero potuto e dovuto lottare per i vertici.
> Dell'eliminazione ridicola in el non ne voglio parlare per non infierire.




Esclusi i terzini ed il ruolo di Jorginho, che non sono riusciti a sostituire, rispetto a noi sono una corazzata. 

Questi a settembre 2019, con gli stessi giocatori, umiliavano il Liverpool fresco campione d'Europa. Dopo poco più di una anno, con gli stessi giocatori, ma con un diverso allenatore, si facevano eliminare dal Granada.

Con un allenatore serio avrebbero dovuto giocarsi lo scudetto o comunque qualificarsi in champions agevolmente. Ok, gli infortuni hanno pesato. Ma in panchina avevano Mertens, Petagna e Politano. Non Hauge e Mandzukic che si teneva in piedi col nastro isolante, o Krunic, Meité e Catillejo. Loro a destra hanno un buonissimo giocatore come Lozano e Politano di riserva, noi lo stuzzicadenti spagnolo e il classe '99 Saelemaekers, per citare uno dei tanti mismatch.

Loro hanno Zielinski e noi la Turca. Accendiamo davvero un cero a De Laurentiis che ha preso Gattuso e non un allenatore esperto tipo Spalletti. Perché diversamente oggi a piangere per la mancata qualificazione saremmo noi.

Vediamo cosa farà Conceiçao e soprattutto cosa farà De Laurentiis che, mi pare, si troverà a fare i conti con un bilancio non buono come gli anni scorsi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2344958 ha scritto:


> Pagano il fallimento di ieri sera .
> Buon per noi: dobbiamo creare un solco tra noi e queste realtà.
> 
> Gattuso li ha affossati.
> Ambiente distrutto dai suoi balzi d'umore.



3 anni fuori dalla CL e vedrai come va in pezzi il progetto di ADL...sempre detto che i club zerbini (napoli, roma, atalanta) gongolavano del vivacchiare all'ombra dei gobbi ma coi soldoni della CL..senza quelli vedremo come se la cavano...


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344939 ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport: il Napoli ha scelto Sergio Conceicao. Sarà lui il nuovo allenatore. La presentazione nei prossimi giorni.



Notiziona! Bene cosi.


----------



## Giangy (24 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2344939 ha scritto:


> Corriere dello Sport: il Napoli ha scelto Sergio Conceicao. Sarà lui il nuovo allenatore. La presentazione nei prossimi giorni.



Comunque il Napoli anche se è una squadra fortissima, non potrà mai avere l’appell di Juve, Inter, Milan. Sergio anche se è un allenatore giovane non è poi così male.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Maggio 2021)

ma che tipo di allenatore è? da buon portoghese presumo sarà un fan del bel gioco..almeno in linea teorica


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2345426 ha scritto:


> ma che tipo di allenatore è? da buon portoghese presumo sarà un fan del bel gioco..almeno in linea teorica



Pulman e contropiede. Gioco non esatante, ho visto le partite contro la Juve ed una partita contro il Benfica e non mi ha mai fatto una grande impressione.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Maggio 2021)

Ottima notizia,
alla fine Juve e Inter le vedo sicure anno prossimo in champions, tra napoli roma e atalanta come sempre devi metterne dietro due.
Se il napoli parte da conceicao è una buona notizia, ora spero in qualche cessione nell'Atalanta. Mourinho alla roma infatti mi preoccupa molto, forse bisogna sperare nella debacle atalantina probabilmente per tornare in champions League.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2345432 ha scritto:


> Pulman e contropiede. Gioco non esatante, ho visto le partite contro la Juve ed una partita contro il Benfica e non mi ha mai fatto una grande impressione.



allora è pessimo...la tipologia peggiore possibile


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2345426 ha scritto:


> ma che tipo di allenatore è? da buon portoghese presumo sarà un fan del bel gioco..almeno in linea teorica



Tutto il contrario, molto simile a Simeone secondo me.


----------

